# Junos Pulse Secure client



## outpaddling (Dec 16, 2015)

Has anyone attempted to run the JunOS Pulse Secure client on FreeBSD?

I contacted Pulse Secure support to ask if there is a native FreeBSD client, but the support person I got didn't have a clue.

I've tried the RPM provided by our IT dept with linux-sun-jdk17 and linux-oracle-jdk18.  The Java GUI starts up, but it's seg faulting when I log in.

Thanks,

   Jason


----------



## jarek6 (Jan 5, 2016)

AFAIK it's uses kernel space drivers which will not work in Linux emulation on FreeBSD.
Are you using Juniper SA VPN Gateway as VPN server side ?

Switch to OpenVPN or Cisco VPN - where you can use cvpn as client.


----------

